# variable d'environnement



## yohann007 (29 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous,

Je suis passer récemment sous mac et j'ai un petit problème tout bête.

Je suis développeur et je dois installer j2ee avec tomcat 

je pense que JAVA_HOME est mis de base(je peux deja faire des programmes java)

cependant pour faire du j2ee sur windows je dois rajouter la variable J2EE_HOME  mais sur mac je dois faire quoi??

et je dois utiliser tomcat idem que j2ee sur windows on doit rajouter CATALINA_HOME dans les variable d'environnement mais sur mac je ne sais pas quoi faire je n'arrive pas a trouver le bashrc (ou un fichier semblable)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ntx (29 Mars 2009)

yohann007 a dit:


> je n'arrive pas a trouver le bashrc (ou un fichier semblable)


Ben oui, mais es-tu sûr d'être en bash ? :rateau: 

```
echo $shell
```
Moi je suis en tcsh, et j'ai dans mon home un fichier .tcshrc où mettre mes variables.


----------



## yohann007 (29 Mars 2009)

j'ai fait echo $SHELL  il me met bin/bash


mais je ne trouve pas le .bashrc :s


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2009)

Tu n'as qu'à le créer dans ton répertoire personnel, tout simplement. Et y ajouter toute variable d'environnement à ta convenance. Puis relancer un shell pour voir si c'est bon.

Je déplace dans le bon forum.


----------



## Babydole123 (29 Août 2009)

merci de votre part


c'est une bonne idée


il semble intéressant



taux pret automobile comparatif credit auto voiture simulationUne simulation credit auto instannee et facile ici si vous avez une voituretaux pret automobile comparatif credit auto voiture simulation


----------

